# Lenovo FLEX-15 touchpad not working after windows update



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello,
My Lenovo Flex 15 touch pad is not working after windows 10 update.
The exact model is: Lenovo FLEX-15IWL Laptop (ideapad) - Type 81SR
I am using Windows 10 HOME Edition.
Bios Version: ALCN32WN(V2.09)

Issue Is:
Touchpad not working and
I am suspecting the reason is - I2C HID DEVICE driver in Device manager is with 2 entries (1 with exclamation mark)

Steps already did:
- I Tried to update driver from device manager, uninstall that driver from device manger but after every restart it became same (2 entries -1 with exclamation)
- I tried to disable One I2C HID Device and try restarting but still touchpad does not work
- I tried to update drivers and BIOS from Lenovo support page still touchpad does not work
- I did hardware diagnostic test from Lenovo support it does not show any issues in that as well.
- Finally, I tried to reset my windows 10 with save data option but touchpad does not work then I formatted windows with all data removal option, but still touchpad does not work.

Can you suggest me anyway to resolve this touchpad issue.

Thanks
Kan


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kanishak:

We need more information about that Lenovo laptop, so please do the following in it:
Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

Type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise us what the exact "Version" and "OS Build" numbers are.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20210619053404.000000+330
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8565U CPU @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 12, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 620, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 150 GB (104 GB Free); D: 149 GB (149 GB Free); E: 174 GB (174 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO LNVNB161216, ver SDK0J40709 WIN
System: LENOVO, ver LENOVO - 1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I tried to reset my windows 10 with save data option but touchpad does not work then I formatted windows with all data removal option, but still touchpad does not work.


Your log shows June 19, 2021 as when Windows 10 Home Version 20H2 Build 19042 64-bit was installed.
I re-read post #1 and saw the above comment from you that I didn't notice before.
Are you saying you did a "clean" re-install of Windows 10 today, and afterwards your laptop's touchpad still is not working?

What's the exact serial number on your Lenovo FLEX-15IWL Type 81SR Laptop?
Which country was it purchased in?

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello,
Touchpad stopped working after a windows update couple of weeks before. Then on 18-Jun I did a clean install of windows still it did not work

Serial Number is: MP1JACXA
It was purchased in US.


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

Just for your information, here is the screenshot of my device manager.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Settings > Devices > Touchpad and ensure that "Leave touchpad on when a mouse is connected" is checkmarked.


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

lunarlander said:


> Go to Settings > Devices > Touchpad and ensure that "Leave touchpad on when a mouse is connected" is checkmarked.


There is no TOUCHPAD settings showing up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Serial Number is: MP1JACXA
> It was purchased in U.S.


THIS is the Lenovo support site for your laptop which was purchased in July 2019 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

THIS is the touchpad/pen/mouse driver for it.
Install it and then see if it resolves your touchpad issue.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

flavallee said:


> THIS is the Lenovo support site for your laptop which was purchased in July 2019 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
> You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
> 
> THIS is the touchpad/pen/mouse driver for it.
> ...


Hello

I tried to install the driver but can not see the touchpad option in settings yet.
Can you please suggest something else.

Sorry for the late reply.

Regards
Kan


----------



## kanishak (Jun 18, 2021)

kanishak said:


> Hello
> 
> I tried to install the driver but can not see the touchpad option in settings yet.
> Can you please suggest something else.
> ...


Please check, even after re-installing driver where is said to me - driver/ folder already exists - i can not see any driver under Mice and other Pointing Devices


----------

